# Radeon 9600 pro, TV-Out nur sw



## Bossk (27. Dezember 2003)

Mit meiner Radeon 9600 pro bekomme ich leider nur ein schwar-weiß Bild auf den Fernseher. Alle möglichen Farbeinstellungen habe ich schon probiert. Am Fernseher/Verbindung dürfte es nicht liegen, da ich die Verbindung an verschiedenen Anschlüssen mit verschiedenen Fernsehern getestet habe, Ergebnis immer ein sw-Bild. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich einstellen muss?
Oder gibt es so etwas wie das TV-Tool auch für Ati-Karten? Mit dem TV-Toll und meiner Nvidia-Karte hatte ich vorher keine Probleme.


----------



## Sinac (27. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke mal du hast NTSC und nicht PAL eingestellt?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Bossk (27. Dezember 2003)

Daran liegt es leider nicht, ich habe PAL eingestellt


----------

